# WelChol?



## JudithM (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm new here, but not new to IBS.This morning I had a colonoscopy done and when it was over the doctor handed my husband ( I was still quite sedated) two prescriptions...one for Dicyclomine and one for WelChol.I have suffered IBS with constipation for 10+ years and recently it has gotten really bad.What my question is, why did he prescribe a cholesterol lowering medication for me? One of the main side effects of WelChol is constipation, also looking up the Dicyclomine, it also states that constipation can occur.I am very confused and have decided not to take either of these meds.


----------

